# Slow worms



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

I went into a shop today to grab some live food and spotted a tank with slow worms written on it , i said ohh slow worms , are they for sale , the guy said yep, i was thinking yay finally found some....... i then asked if they were CB at which point the guy clammed up and said erm um no and then said they were not for sale . I replied .....but you just said they were , he then got all defensive asking who i was etc lol i said im just joe public but ive always wanted a slow worm but as they are protected its difficult to get CB ones , he wouldnt say where he got them from and went on to say he had a huge collection of native wildlife he had had for years but couldnt prove they were cb.

Where would someone stand if they bought a slow worm from a shop without realising they were protected and didnt know they needed paperwork?
Would it be down to the induvidual or the shop?

Im not going to but one just before anyone asks im just being nosey , apparently there are growing numbers in the areas around me so i may have to take lil un and see if we can see any.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

It is an offence to sell or offer to sell certain native species, which includes all of our native herps. However, if they are CB, or imported from Europe, and comply with all the relevant legislation, then sale if fine. 

There would, however, be nothing to stop you from collecting your own slow worms to keep, as long as you don't sell them.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I suspect the fact that he clammed up when you asked about CB means that they aren't!!

And he shouldn't be offering them for sale in a pet shop!!


----------



## Matt Harris (Aug 21, 2007)

rachy said:


> he wouldnt say where he got them from and went on to say he had a huge collection of native wildlife he had had for years but couldnt prove they were cb.
> quote]
> 
> Sounds deeply dodgy if you ask me - I'd steer well clear...
> ...


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

i would phone trading standards immediatly on this one


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I must admit I thought I would be doing something about that - cos I bet he's selling them to people who don't know the law and about CITES paperwork.


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

and probably wild caught wildlife


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

He doesnt have paperwork for them , he admitted that to me after i said i was joe public.
I have no intention of buying any but was more interested where you would stand on a legal front if someone did buy 1 not knowing they are protected.


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

you would have a case right now, hes selling a protected species of native reptile without paperwork, i would report that straight off


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

Who to , defra or the local council?


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

trading standards aswell, all 3


----------



## Dungbug (Oct 16, 2007)

feorag said:


> I suspect the fact that he clammed up when you asked about CB means that they aren't!!
> 
> And he shouldn't be offering them for sale in a pet shop!!


Agreed.


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

> wild caught wildlife


it isnt going to be wild caught anything else :lol2:


----------



## krazykayaker (May 28, 2008)

sadly it may be both of you in trouble..him for having them and you would be brought up as having enough knowledge to realise there should be some paperwork and you didnt have any

protected species is a tricky corner...i deal with bats and newts a lot


----------



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

Report immediately! That's illegal, there


----------



## reef (Jan 4, 2008)

let your local council know immediatly (animal welfare /pet shop licencing)
DONT TELL THE WELL KNOWN ANIMAL DONT CARE SOCIETY think they are called the RSPCA


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

Ooooh scandal lol! report him report him! Is it anyone I know? :devil:


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

krazykayaker said:


> sadly it may be both of you in trouble..him for having them and you would be brought up as having enough knowledge to realise there should be some paperwork and you didnt have any
> 
> protected species is a tricky corner...i deal with bats and newts a lot


 
I didnt buy them.
Plus the shop was waterworld in stevenage which has now closed down , i asked what happened to them and he said he rfeleased them which i dont believe!


----------



## Vitarajay (Jun 5, 2008)

ian14 said:


> There would, however, be nothing to stop you from collecting your own slow worms to keep, as long as you don't sell them.


 
Really? So if i found one in my garden i could keep it?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

There is nothing in law to say that you couldn't keep it! What you cannot do is sell or trade them.


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

Vitarajay said:


> Really? So if i found one in my garden i could keep it?


Yes, but why would you want to remove an animal from the wild when you could get the fun of looking for them in your garden?

Anyone else finding themselves in a situation like the OP should ring the police & DEFRA immediately as a wildlife crime is suspected of being committed. If the seller can prove they are legal they have nothing to worry about and better to have them inconvenienced than to do nothing and have protected species removed from the wild.


----------



## Vitarajay (Jun 5, 2008)

feorag said:


> There is nothing in law to say that you couldn't keep it! What you cannot do is sell or trade them.





Frogeye 1050 said:


> Yes, but why would you want to remove an animal from the wild when you could get the fun of looking for them in your garden?


I wouldnt want to take it out of its home , i have a house full of animals as it is what with my cats and APH and my other halfs snakes. I was merely asking in curiosity so please calm down. If it was ill or hurt or something like that i mean.
eace:


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

Vitarajay said:


> I was merely asking in curiosity so please calm down.


And I was just saying it would be more fun to look for them in the garden. Not everyone on here is out to bite people's heads off you know : victory:


----------

